# Drop F on a 7-String ??



## MustBeWasabi (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi my name is Chris and I'm new at this forum. I registered because I have a question..

I'm currently owning a Ibanez RGA72TQMZ with 0.11-0.70 strings (6 String) on Drop A (Drop G a few weeks ago).

So me and my band want to play on Drop F (like Moltov Solution) and that's not really possible on my 6-string. I mean, it IS possible but it's really really floppy. So I deceided to get myself a 7-string (our other guitar player has also a 7-string, so a 8-string isn't a good idea I guess).

I consider about buying the Ibanez RGIR27FE because I don't want to spend more than 700 (900$). But it has only a 25,5" scale.

*So...my question is, do I need a +26,5" scale for Drop F or will a 25,5" scale also do it's job with a 0.75 or 0.80 on top?*

(If you have guitar suggestions - it has to be Ibanez :b)

Thank you for your answers 

PS: SORRY FOR MY ENGLISH


----------



## otisct20 (Jun 23, 2013)

I have a 26.5 inch scale Chris Garza 7 string in drop f, im running a 13-86 set on it.


----------



## ZachK (Jun 23, 2013)

This is just me throwing out other suggestions for you. I'm sure its doable with the right setup, but if you want a longer scale length from Ibanez:

Ibanez RGD7421 7-String Electric Guitar | Musician&#39;s Friend

Why does it have to be Ibanez exactly, just curious is all?


----------



## ZachK (Jun 23, 2013)

*Ignore this post. Accidentally double posted it*


----------



## jephjacques (Jun 23, 2013)

It's hard enough to maintain drop-g on a standard scale guitar, I can't imagine going for drop-f.


----------



## MustBeWasabi (Jun 23, 2013)

jephjacques said:


> It's hard enough to maintain drop-g on a standard scale guitar, I can't imagine going for drop-f.


I got my 6-string at G# and it was no problem at all. It's just gets floppier the lower I get...but that's all!


I already took a look on the RGD7421, but I heard the pickups aren't good and they are passive. So I couldn't even get some emg707s in it :/

I dont' know why Ibanez...but I got an Ibanez for my first guitar and totally loved it and still do! Don't know why I should change


----------



## ZachK (Jun 23, 2013)

MustBeWasabi said:


> I got my 6-string at G# and it was no problem at all. It's just gets floppier the lower I get...but that's all!
> 
> 
> I already took a look on the RGD7421, but I heard the pickups aren't good and they are passive. So I couldn't even get some emg707s in it :/
> ...



You can have a luthier route the cavities out, or find a new passive pickup that'll work, like a Seymour Duncan or Dimarzio of some sort.

Limiting to one brand seriously hinders the capabilites of getting the guitar you want. Some other brand will probably offer things on a guitar Ibanez wont. 

Though I'm not sure of pricing in your country, here are some guitars that have actives/active routes and will be able to handle that tuning most likely.

The ESP Guitar Company | 2013 USA Website

Agile Interceptor Pro 727 EB DNC Black Flame - RondoMusic.com

Agile Septor Pro 730 EB CP White - RondoMusic.com - That has a 30" scale, which should handle Drop F I'd imagine. 

Expand your horizons dude. Ibanez make quality axes, but there are plenty of other companies offering longer scaled instruments that will handle that tuning without the need to excessive string gauges.


----------



## jephjacques (Jun 23, 2013)

Yeah the pickups are garbage but if you swap them out for something decent they're great guitars.


----------



## RevelGTR (Jun 23, 2013)

In my opinion, F will sound pretty muddy and lifeless with a 25.5" scale. Have you considered looking into something non-Ibanez? The ltd SC-607B would be great for what you want do, good quality, not to expensive, full 27" scale. Just my opinion.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Jun 24, 2013)

^ this

Alex Wade has a Esp Ltd SCT-607B tutorial video and he uses drop F tuning, IIRC.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 24, 2013)

Just get an RG8 and enjoy the range.


----------



## MustBeWasabi (Jun 24, 2013)

ZachK said:


> You can have a luthier route the cavities out, or find a new passive pickup that'll work, like a Seymour Duncan or Dimarzio of some sort.
> 
> Limiting to one brand seriously hinders the capabilites of getting the guitar you want. Some other brand will probably offer things on a guitar Ibanez wont.
> 
> ...



The Agiles look great but I read that when they get shipped to europe, you dont have warranty...and that sucks.

Hm...maybe I should consider buying a RGA 8 with an EMG 808s on the bridge...


----------



## yournotalone (Jun 24, 2013)

I just joined a band that is gonna have me tune to F flat and I own an Ibanez 7321 that has a 25.5 inch scale , just put a 72 guage on there and itll hold the tuning just fine, but a longer scale length would allow you to not have to put on real heavy strings, I recall watching a molotov solution vid and he was using an RG7321. so its very possible


----------



## 7stringDemon (Jun 24, 2013)

^ that's not a bad idea. 
Used RGA8's go for good prices. If I were you, I'd try and find a 2011+ model. That's long after they fixed the bridge issue and they have cutouts on the horns that look awesome and make it a bit easier to reach the higher frets.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Jun 24, 2013)

This was in drop F with 74-14. It has a 27" neck though. I definitely would not recommend anything lower than drop G on a 25.5" scale.


----------



## Buddha92 (Jun 24, 2013)

i reccomend getting a baritone 27" 7 string. and getting ernie ball 8 string sliky's you wont use the 84 because its tapered too much, but the 74-10 will do amazing its what i currently use to play Deftones SNW/Self Titled covers, ( it is in Drop G# and Drop F# ((this is equal to 2 steps down and 2 steps down drop d)) it kicks ass and holds tuning well. 

for a 7 string standard scale id use maybe a 60-10 set GHS Boomers. and set it up for drop F. OR you can use the same set of strings (8 string Ernie Ball Slinkys with the 84 if it would fit) and do the same. just besure to adjust your guitars neck .


----------



## Winspear (Jun 24, 2013)

You'll need an 86 or 90 gauge for good tension and yes it'll work. The question is whether you'll be happy with the tone of said string on a short scale.


----------



## ItWillDo (Jun 24, 2013)

I've got an RGD7420Z which I used to put in Drop F. Gauge was 80-10. If you want actives, it's doable but you'll have to get someone to cut out the holes. Did the same in mine:


----------



## HurrDurr (Jun 24, 2013)

If you're looking for an Ibanez 7 w/ actives... _good luck._ As far as I know, Ibanez doesn't make too many guitars with active electronics aside from the 8-string models. You like the feel of an Ibanez, so I'm gonna assume you mean you like their necks. You can go for a Schecter 7 because most of them will definitely come in both passive and active configurations and believe it or not the Schecter necks on their 7's and 8's are actually pretty flat and comfy as well. I'd go with that. You can get a nice Loomis signature in flat black for around your price range, if you're down with having a Floyd. If not, they have other models without them. Schecter's always been good at releasing one of everything for just about anything you could want it for.


----------



## Whitechapelx (Jun 24, 2013)

I play a Agile Inceptor with a 27' scale and drop F was fine, any scale shorter than that I don't think would be very good at all.


----------



## jwade (Jun 24, 2013)

AlexWadeWC said:


> This was in drop F with 74-14. It has a 27" neck though. I definitely would not recommend anything lower than drop G on a 25.5" scale.




unrelated to the topic, but it was nice to see some behind the nut bends there.


----------



## HurrDurr (Jun 24, 2013)

jwade said:


> unrelated to the topic, but it was nice to see some behind the nut bends there.


Agreed, been doing 'em like crazy since I saw this vid when he posted it on his channel. I feel like a complete moron for never having attempted it before, lol


----------



## jwade (Jun 24, 2013)

my favorite behind the nut bend move is to hit 2 harmonics and bend one of them a little, get some nice creepy half-tones in there.


----------



## MustBeWasabi (Jun 25, 2013)

I totally love the Deftones (!!!) but i don't like the design of the ltd SC607B :/ Also it's not in my price range (1.045&#8364.

I think I'll go with the RGD7421 or the RGA8 and then change the PUs. Maybe there will be enough money left for a used 6505 

Thanks for your help!


----------

